# Pa Subs NEEDED!!!!



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Good pay, small jobs available. I have some smaller jobs that will be great fill work! Jobs available in Exeter, Douglassville, Pottstown, Hershey, Blue Bell, Carsile, and Fogelsville PA. Please call 610-802-0744 or email [email protected]
I need to fill these ASAP!


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Still have Exeter, Pottstown, and Fogelsville open. Let me know!


----------



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Any left in Carlisle? Looking to fill in a route for one of my trucks. Other trucks avail. depending on work load. Rates start @ $80/hr for skid loader or pickup & go to $100/hr for 1 ton dumps w/9.5 V's. Salting is $50/hr plus material costs. PM me or respond. Thanks.

Chris


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I think I have everything filled. Thanks.


----------

